# BFD Question



## Newfiestang50 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello Guys, first off I would like say that this is the most informative site that I have seen regarding the BFD and REW, good job by those who took the time to write it up.

I have a couple of general questions, I am thinking of buying a new BFQ2496 and was wondering if anyone on here has had any exposure to it and if so what are your thoughts? 

Is it woth the extra few $$$ over the 1124P? 
Also I was wondering if it was similiar to set up as the 1124 and if it is plagued with the "pop" that everyone keeps talking about with the 1124?

I was also wondering if everyone that has the 1124 has had the ground loop humm/buzz or if it is a hit or miss type problem? 

thanks.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack, Jiddle! Glad you like the site.

The only real drawback on the FBQ2496 is it doesn't have but one preset. IOW's you can't have a preset for a house curve and a preset for a flat response, nor can you set up several different response curves, flip between them and determine which you like best. With the DSP1124 having 10 presets, you can do an A, B, C, etc., comparison with a simple one click rotation of the jog dial.

For sub equalization, there's really not much benefit, if any, to own the 2496 over the 1124. I'd recommend getting an 1124, it will do you a fine job.

The pop is easily overcome if you can set the BFD to turn on prior to your sub amp being turned on... or just leave it on 24/7 since it draws teenie weenie current.

The hum/buzz is hit and miss, but if you have it, again, it's fairly easy to remedy with several different solutions. See the BFD FAQ in the Sticky threads.

Look forward to seeing you around the forums. Don't be shy. I like your equipment list... nice!


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

doesn't the 2496 have more eq frequencies? 20 per channel?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> doesn't the 2496 have more eq frequencies? 20 per channel?


True, but most people find 12 is enough and the single program in the 2496 is a real drawback.... 

brucek


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

so one on one ... I should still get the 1124 over the 2496? 
what about when price is of no consequence?
(im choosing right now)


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

oh and btw, if I have 2 subs, do I eq each sub on each of the 2 channels or do I eq both at the same time?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> should still get the 1124 over the 2496?


I would.



> do I eq each sub on each of the 2 channels or do I eq both at the same time?


You could write a book and fill it with different opinions. 

Generally, I support the camp that co-locates the two subs. It's always best if both subs are the same.
Since they're co-located, I would EQ with one channel.

If you don't co-locate them, you have to use one channel a piece and have good luck to get them equalized together. Big job..
Usually, the trick is to equalize them individually and then play them in concert and tweak the equalization for interactions that have resulted.

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If they are symmetrically placed in your room... as mine are in both front corners... you can also use one channel and eq them both with pretty good results. At least I was able to get good results.

You can also jump the channels on the 1124 and get 24 total filters (sub out on receiver or prepro >> input one >> output one >> input two >> output two >> sub input on sub). Turn both Engine L and Engine R on... but do not couple them (do not hold them both down simultaneously... instead press one then the other to turn them on). I have not actually tested this but have read of it being suggested elsewhere.

As brucek suggests though... doubtful you'd ever need more than 12.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks guys. 1124 it is! :T 

right now, Im still trying to find the best position for just 1 sub. (I have 2 btw)
its a nightmare! moving the sub a few inches forward and backward is the difference between a measurement with great big dips and a pretty good one. 

I also tried turning on the mains, now that introduced dips as deep as the mariana trench. granted, this receiver is primitive and only has a 90hz bass crossover. (dont worry, Im getting a new one)

I also noticed when measuring the sub only, cutting the crossover from "direct/bypass" to only 40hz doesnt change the line 40hz and below. I thought that would free up some headroom for the sub. 

btw, do I have to do something with the REW software with regards to using an RS SPL meter? I just plugged in the meter, set the meas. level, input level, mic level but did no correction values


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> do I have to do something with the REW software with regards to using an RS SPL meter


Yes, you need to load newrs.cal correction values for the meter from the downloads page.

You can read about it in the very well written Help files supplied with REW. I wouldn't try to use REW without reading them.

brucek


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

hmm, I read the readme ... its either I dont remember loading the correction values or I dont remember reading about it in the readme. will check when I get home. thanks.

more questions though:
if I use the 1/4" TRS IN on channel 1, can I use the XLR out? (my sub has XLR in and out)

if I do the above, can I use purely TRS connections on channel 2?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> can I use


yes



> can I use


yes

:yes:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

> yes


thanks



> yes


thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Am I seeing double?

Am I seeing double?

:dizzy:


lol... I wonder what happened to Jiddle? I guess maybe he got his answer and skidaddled. :dontknow:


----------

